# Thompson-Chain Reference Study Bible



## Mayflower

Does anyone uses the Thompson-Chain Reference Study Bible ?
Thoughts ?
Which edition is the best ?


----------



## jambo

I bought a Thompson Chain Ref way back in 1980. I found it very helpful at that period of my Christian life. I lived in the highlands of Scotland at the time on the slopes of the Monaghleagh Mountains on the west side of the Spey Valley. The church I attended was liberal and had no evening service so after Sunday lunch I would take my flask of tea, Psalter and Thompson Chain ref and go hill walking. I would pick a chain and follow it through the bible praying and meditating as I went. I learned so much about the scriptures at that time and added to the various experiences I was going through consider that period to have been one of great growth and maturity as a Christian.

At that time I think it was only available in the AV and as much as I'd have liked the leather bound edition could not afford anything more than the hardback edition. It really suited me at the time and consider it the best investment I had made up till that point. I found the graphs, charts etc very useful (but now they look so dated) and as a young Christian beginning to lead home bible studies found it a great help. 

After a couple of years however I let the Thompson Chain ref go as as I found that one started to think like the Thomson publishers in that some passages may relate to a chain you are following, but because the actual word does not appear (although the concept may be present). Now I would seldom use it although I have on odd occasions gone back to John's Portrait of Christ and Isaiah's portrait of the Messiah that are contained in its pages. 

I would find a good concordance is better as it is easier to scan down the list rather than go through each link of the chain. Sometimes in the Thompson chains are incomplete and it it can be hard if you want in a verse in the middle of the chain. Also there are plenty of on-line resources that were obviously unavailable back in 1980.

Like everything else, each person has their own particular needs and preferences, likes and dislikes and if the Thomson Chain Ref suits you then fine or if you find another study bible more useful then go for that one.


----------



## Grymir

I have one and really like it. When I want to use a straight KJV text, it's the one that I use. The binding is excellent. I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Mayflower

jambo said:


> I bought a Thompson Chain Ref way back in 1980. I found it very helpful at that period of my Christian life. I lived in the highlands of Scotland at the time on the slopes of the Monaghleagh Mountains on the west side of the Spey Valley. The church I attended was liberal and had no evening service so after Sunday lunch I would take my flask of tea, Psalter and Thompson Chain ref and go hill walking. I would pick a chain and follow it through the bible praying and meditating as I went. I learned so much about the scriptures at that time and added to the various experiences I was going through consider that period to have been one of great growth and maturity as a Christian.
> 
> At that time I think it was only available in the AV and as much as I'd have liked the leather bound edition could not afford anything more than the hardback edition. It really suited me at the time and consider it the best investment I had made up till that point. I found the graphs, charts etc very useful (but now they look so dated) and as a young Christian beginning to lead home bible studies found it a great help.
> 
> After a couple of years however I let the Thompson Chain ref go as as I found that one started to think like the Thomson publishers in that some passages may relate to a chain you are following, but because the actual word does not appear (although the concept may be present). Now I would seldom use it although I have on odd occasions gone back to John's Portrait of Christ and Isaiah's portrait of the Messiah that are contained in its pages.
> 
> I would find a good concordance is better as it is easier to scan down the list rather than go through each link of the chain. Sometimes in the Thompson chains are incomplete and it it can be hard if you want in a verse in the middle of the chain. Also there are plenty of on-line resources that were obviously unavailable back in 1980.
> 
> Like everything else, each person has their own particular needs and preferences, likes and dislikes and if the Thomson Chain Ref suits you then fine or if you find another study bible more useful then go for that one.




Thanks brother for your comments!

-----Added 2/1/2009 at 05:34:51 EST-----



Grymir said:


> I have one and really like it. When I want to use a straight KJV text, it's the one that I use. The binding is excellent. I can't say enough good things about it.



Do you have the Handy-size or Large Print ? 
If it is the Handy-size,is it a very small print ?


----------



## Grymir

I'm not sure. I've been to the Thompson web site and I can't tell. It's the fifth edition, printed in 97. I bought it at half price books years ago. Oh yeah, its leather too!


----------



## Galatians220

Daily, the KJV one. Been using the Thompson Chain Reference since my first one, an NIV I bought in 1992.

Quit using it for awhile a few years ago but I missed it a lot & so about 4 years ago, I bought a new one. Once you get used to having a Thompson Chain Reference, you get kind of spoiled and can't entirely let it go. At least, that's been my experience.

Margaret


----------



## DMcFadden

Grymir said:


> I'm not sure. I've been to the Thompson web site and I can't tell. It's the fifth edition, printed in 97. I bought it at half price books years ago. Oh yeah, its leather too!



Tim with a LEATHER Bible? No! You're kidding! 

Three reliable truths of the universe about our dear Grymir . . .

* The KJV is the bomb (aka "if it was good enough for Paul . . .")
* Karl Barth had a 666 tat on his posterior and probably sacrificed chickens and small animals during "worship"
* Bibles ONLY come in genuine LEATHER bindings (what's "hardback"?) just like the original autographs


----------



## Hippo

I want a luxury manatee binding.


----------



## Grymir

DMcFadden, You know it. A hard back just don't cut it. It's got to be genuine leather!!!

This actually is because I bought 'bonded leather' during my early years as a Christian, and they would fall apart after a year or two. Now that I get Genuine Leather, they don't fall apart. 

The Thompson's genuine leather is great. It's not the thin kind that passes off as genuine leather, but is thick and luxurious.

A regal binding for a regal translation.


----------



## JM

I bought one last year, it's ok. I ordered the leather from Kirkbride but it's paper thin and feels like cardboard so I sent it back. The second one is Kirvella with sewn binding, it opens flat and feels A LOT better in the hand then the leather and it's half the price. 

After a few months of using it I went back to my plain KJV.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Grymir said:


> DMcFadden, You know it. A hard back just don't cut it. It's got to be genuine leather!!!
> 
> This actually is because I bought 'bonded leather' during my early years as a Christian, and they would fall apart after a year or two. Now that I get Genuine Leather, they don't fall apart.
> 
> The Thompson's genuine leather is great. It's not the thin kind that passes off as genuine leather, but is thick and luxurious.
> 
> A regal binding for a regal translation.




My mom has been using her bonded leather Thompson Chain Reference Bible for 21 years now. It's well read with lots of writing in it too


----------



## DMcFadden

Grymir said:


> DMcFadden, You know it. A hard back just don't cut it. It's got to be genuine leather!!!
> 
> This actually is because I bought 'bonded leather' during my early years as a Christian, and they would fall apart after a year or two. Now that I get Genuine Leather, they don't fall apart.
> 
> The Thompson's genuine leather is great. It's not the thin kind that passes off as genuine leather, but is thick and luxurious.
> 
> A regal binding for a regal translation.



Just teasing, Tim. Actually in my old age, I only buy leather Bibles. My eldest gave me a 100 year old German one ("Die Heilige Schrift") for Christmas and it is still holding together despite the age.


----------



## Grymir

100 yrs old German Bible? That would make it Barthian Free!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

But not Schleiermacher-free


----------



## Marrow Man

That reminds me of the one where a guy was cleaning out his attic, found a box of old books, and gave them away to Goodwill.

When a friend asked him why, he responded, "Well they were just a bunch of old books. One of them was an old Bible, but it was in German, and it had some guy named Johannes's name on the front page."

The friend was beside himself. "Don't you know what you had? That was one of the Gutenberg Bibles. There aren't but a handful left in the world. Do you know how much that was worth?"

"Probably not much," the man replied. "Some guy named Martin had scribbled all over it."


----------



## Scott1

I have used the same Thompson Chain Reference Bible for 21 years.

They are excellent, overall.

My genuine leather edition lasted 20 years before I re-bound it (with genuine leather) at probably more than the cost of a new one. At that time, I was disappointed it did not last more than 20 years, being genuine leather. However, it has gotten regular use. 

I have been told the imitation (bonded) leather lasts as long but do not believe it. I would recommend making sure you get the genuine leather ($10-$20 more), not bonded leather. There is even a Moroccan Leather version which costs more and looks nice but am not sure if that would last longer than "regular" leather.

The print size is readable and there is sufficient room to add short notes in the margins.

The handy size is a perfect size and thickness but the print is too small and there is virtually no room to add your own notes. If the publishers could find a way to efficiently do the edition in handy size with the same size print, it would be perfect. The regular size is slightly large, but not too large. My edition's paper quality is very good.

The Thompson chain system is only one of several study aids in this Bible. I use the chain system infrequently, but when I do it is very helpful. 

The "Thompson" is relatively influence free- you can read the text without commentary mixed in and around. It's probably best we approach God's Word that way- learn the discipline to read it alone and ask the Holy Spirit to illuminate our understanding. Use commentary as a supplement to that, if unclear or for topical study. The Thompson system is a word study, not based on the mind of the commentator.

While there are some good study aids in the back, they seem minimal (and I like that) with the exception of an extended section on biblical archaeology. The section is well written and helpful in sharing with nonbelievers.

In a year or so, I understand an ESV will be released. If I was equipping myself today I would probably get:

1)Thompson NIV or ESV when it comes out for personal, family, and public worship
2)Pitt Minion KJV without much commentary, 
3)Strong's Concordance.

With that, by God's grace, you are set for a generation.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I have a few Thompson's. Get the NKJV if you want the one with all the chains completed. It is the only translation that does so. Have also used a bunch of colored pencils to colorize the numerous drawings. Color makes it so much more appealing to me.


----------



## Mayflower

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have a few Thompson's. Get the NKJV if you want the one with all the chains completed.



Dear brother, do you mean that the KJV not completed with all the chains references ?
Which size do you have; Regular-size, Handy-size, or Large Print ? Any size you would suggest ?

-----Added 2/3/2009 at 02:09:33 EST-----



Scott1 said:


> I have used the same Thompson Chain Reference Bible for 21 years.
> 
> They are excellent, overall.
> 
> My genuine leather edition lasted 20 years before I re-bound it (with genuine leather) at probably more than the cost of a new one. At that time, I was disappointed it did not last more than 20 years, being genuine leather. However, it has gotten regular use.
> 
> I have been told the imitation (bonded) leather lasts as long but do not believe it. I would recommend making sure you get the genuine leather ($10-$20 more), not bonded leather. There is even a Moroccan Leather version which costs more and looks nice but am not sure if that would last longer than "regular" leather.
> 
> The print size is readable and there is sufficient room to add short notes in the margins.
> 
> The handy size is a perfect size and thickness but the print is too small and there is virtually no room to add your own notes. If the publishers could find a way to efficiently do the edition in handy size with the same size print, it would be perfect. The regular size is slightly large, but not too large. My edition's paper quality is very good.
> 
> The Thompson chain system is only one of several study aids in this Bible. I use the chain system infrequently, but when I do it is very helpful.
> 
> The "Thompson" is relatively influence free- you can read the text without commentary mixed in and around. It's probably best we approach God's Word that way- learn the discipline to read it alone and ask the Holy Spirit to illuminate our understanding. Use commentary as a supplement to that, if unclear or for topical study. The Thompson system is a word study, not based on the mind of the commentator.
> 
> While there are some good study aids in the back, they seem minimal (and I like that) with the exception of an extended section on biblical archaeology. The section is well written and helpful in sharing with nonbelievers.
> 
> In a year or so, I understand an ESV will be released. If I was equipping myself today I would probably get:
> 
> 1)Thompson NIV or ESV when it comes out for personal, family, and public worship
> 2)Pitt Minion KJV without much commentary,
> 3)Strong's Concordance.
> 
> With that, by God's grace, you are set for a generation.



Thanks brother for your information, i really apreciatte it!

One more question:

Is the size of the lettertype the same in the handy size as in the regulare size, but that you only have more place for notes, or is the lettertype also smaller because it is a smaller size Bible ?

I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Scott1

> Is the size of the lettertype the same in the handy size as in the regulare size, but that you only have more place for notes, or is the lettertype also smaller because it is a smaller size Bible ?
> 
> I hope to hear from you.



The type size is smaller in the "handy" size.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Mayflower said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few Thompson's. Get the NKJV if you want the one with all the chains completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear brother, do you mean that the KJV not completed with all the chains references ?
> Which size do you have; Regular-size, Handy-size, or Large Print ? Any size you would suggest ?
Click to expand...


I have the regular print,genuine leather version. I only buy the best leather versions of any bible, so I would not recommend any other.

The preface to the NKJV versions claims that it is the only one that has all chains fully completed.


----------



## Jon Lake

I had one, I did not use it often, the font (not the size really) but the style was hard for me to read, I DID like the overall layout.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I received one in the mail today as a gift and it is one great Bible. I have a Thompson-Chain NKJV that is going to be my primary Bible from now on.


----------



## Pergamum

I love mine and used it much in the States. 

However, here, with high humidity, those razor-thin pages just don't cut it and the dripping sweat almost ruins the pages when I use it.


----------



## JM

Product


----------



## Grymir

I want one of those!!! I've been looking at them for awhile now.


----------



## Mayflower

JM said:


> Product



Thanks alot brother!!!!


----------



## matthew11v25

Pergamum said:


> I love mine and used it much in the States.
> 
> However, here, with high humidity, those razor-thin pages just don't cut it and the dripping sweat almost ruins the pages when I use it.



Out of curiosity what bible/edition do you use then? I have the same problem when I am in humid conditions...which is rarely


----------



## Mayflower

I really curious why the NKJV has more pages (almost 500 pages!!) than the KJV, see:

KJV
Size Information
• Dimensions: 7.25in. x 9.75in. x 1.5in.
• Weight: 3.0 lbs.
• Font size: 8 point
• Font style: New Century Schoolbook
• Number of pages: 1931 

NKJV
Size Information
• Dimensions: 7in. x 9.5in. x 1.825in.
• Weight: 3.7 lbs.
• Font size: 8 point
• Font style: New Century Schoolbook
• Number of pages: 2407

Or is it truth (as Mr. Religion wrote) that the NKJV is more completed ?

Any information, or can anyone check the preface of the NKJV version, to see if there is written that it is more completed than the KJV Any help appreciated!


----------



## Scott1

The Kirkbride Publishing web site has good information about this Bible, which it publishes.http://www.kirkbride.com/thompson-about-bibles.asp

The short answer to your question is that every few years, the Thompson Chain Reference is updated. The updates usually are done one version (e.g. KJV, NKJV, NIV) at a time. The number of pages dedicated to archaeology, study helps in the back, and maps changes. I am generally aware an "original" edition of the KJV is still sought after.

Keep in mind the Thompson Chain Reference published its first edition in 1908, there have been many editions since then, and probably much fewer revisions over time of the KJV compared to a more recent translation such as the NKJV.

The chain system is time tested and you will not go wrong having this Bible as a basic version that will last you a long time.

To make your genuine leather last longer, I have been told to occasionally apply linseed oil.


----------



## Pergamum

matthew11v25 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine and used it much in the States.
> 
> However, here, with high humidity, those razor-thin pages just don't cut it and the dripping sweat almost ruins the pages when I use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what bible/edition do you use then? I have the same problem when I am in humid conditions...which is rarely
Click to expand...


Not sure the edition, but the pages are thin, thin, thin.


----------



## Jon Lake

When Thompson started (I think/pretty sure) they were sold door to door starting from the original Kirkbride press. Pretty cool. (Anyone correct me if I am wrong but am sure I read that once.)


----------



## LawrenceU

> To make your genuine leather last longer, I have been told to occasionally apply linseed oil.



This can seriously damage some leathers. The best oil to preserve the leather of soft bound Bibles is the oil from your hands. If you must use an oil check with the manufacturer. The various tanning processes require differing treatments. You can destroy a good binding by assuming you know what to use.

If they do suggest linseed, be aware that the rags or towels with linseed oil can/will spontaneously combust. Don't make the mistake of leaving the alone. Wash them thoroughly immediately after use. Or, lay them out flat in a safe area until they dry and then store them in an absolutely air tight container. Seriously, don't fool around with this stuff.


----------



## Jon Lake

LawrenceU said:


> To make your genuine leather last longer, I have been told to occasionally apply linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can seriously damage some leathers. The best oil to preserve the leather of soft bound Bibles is the oil from your hands. If you must use an oil check with the manufacturer. The various tanning processes require differing treatments. You can destroy a good binding by assuming you know what to use.
> 
> If they do suggest linseed, be aware that the rags or towels with linseed oil can/will spontaneously combust. Don't make the mistake of leaving the alone. Wash them thoroughly immediately after use or store them in an absolutely air tight container.
Click to expand...

This is correct linseed is a BAD choice for high grade leathers! Keep them clean, uses an eyeglass dust-cloth to remove dirt or grit, keep them out of direct sunlight. IF YOU MUST USE OIL, buy a high grade lanolin from a good shoe place, and even then use care, apply to a soft cloth first NOT the BIBLE COVER! Then touch to a corner blow a second, if it is a proper amount it should restore luster without being shiny (shiny is bad to much oil) you don't need that much on the cloth.


----------



## Mayflower

Scott1 said:


> The short answer to your question is that every few years, the Thompson Chain Reference is updated. The updates usually are done one version (e.g. KJV, NKJV, NIV) at a time. The number of pages dedicated to archaeology, study helps in the back, and maps changes. I am generally aware an "original" edition of the KJV is still sought after.



Thanks brother for your information.
But do you know why they still search after a an "original" edition of the KJV, while it is not updated like the later editions , so with less chaines ?


----------



## Mayflower

JM said:


> Product



I just orderd the KJV Thompson Chain-Reference Bible! - 100th Anniversary "Limited Edition Imported Goatskin with Carissa grain for only $99,99 !!!


----------



## JM

I hope you enjoy it. 

As time goes on I find myself looking through my Bibles for one with fewer notes and I'm starting to shop for a plain Bible without any references. I just want the text.

Peace.

j


----------



## Scott1

Mayflower said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The short answer to your question is that every few years, the Thompson Chain Reference is updated. The updates usually are done one version (e.g. KJV, NKJV, NIV) at a time. The number of pages dedicated to archaeology, study helps in the back, and maps changes. I am generally aware an "original" edition of the KJV is still sought after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother for your information.
> But do you know why they still search after a an "original" edition of the KJV, while it is not updated like the later editions , so with less chaines ?
Click to expand...


You're welcome- you have made a good choice, and you will not regret it.

I do not know why some people still seek out the earlier version of the KJV Thompson Chain Reference. It may be the "Centennial Edition" is aiming at that market segment. It could be that the earlier edition was lighter, with less "helps" and lesser entries in the chain system. Some might have more confidence it is closer to being "influence free" than those with more recent addendum, or might like the efficiency of a slightly smaller edition, but I do not know this for sure, only speculating.


----------



## TimV

I bought mine 25 years ago and I can't remember using it once. Strange, I'll have to ask myself why. There was no internet back then. Must have been the Strong's.


----------



## Jon Lake

JM said:


> I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> As time goes on I find myself looking through my Bibles for one with fewer notes and I'm starting to shop for a plain Bible without any references. I just want the text.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> j


Ditto, my latest purchase (which the PB helped me with) was a NKJV Cambridge Pitt Minion the only "notes" are the CT/MT variants at the bottom. (And the reference column if you want to count those) I an going for a "less is more" with Bibles.


----------



## JM

Ralph, any thoughts on your new Thompson-Chain?


----------



## Scott1

This thread, around post 32 and following might be helpful:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/thompson-chain-reference-study-bible-43283/index2.html


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

JM said:


> Product


My son just purchased this special edition item for me as a belated birthday present. Wow! Should be arriving in a week or so. 

Now I have no excuse for ignoring Jerusalem Blade's many posts on exactly why I should be using the KJV versus my ESV and NASU translations.


----------



## DonP

My mom gave me hers as she switched to something else. 

I loved it, color coded the D of G in it from Gen to Rev and a few other doctrines as well, PRedestination, Holy Spirit, etc. Used it all through college.

Had it memorized visually: oh, that is on this page # half way down rt column etc. 

But a good friend when we graduated was going to teach and research with Walter Martin as a mormon basher. We used to have parties and invite the elders in and their superiors, bishops the works. JW circuit overseers too. 
Anyway he said he couldn't go around teaching with a brand new Bible he would look like a novice so he wanted mine. 

I hated to part with it with all my hours of color coding, but I did, figured I was too familiar with it and it would be good to start over and he gave me money for a new Thompsons. So I got a nice leather one. But it was dif and I didn't color code it and don't remember why I stopped using it. Probably too big to carry around so I went to a small old used super thin Bible. 

Now of course I seldom us a Bible I live out of my computer Bibles and commentaries etc. and laptop. 

So if anyone wants to buy my Early Church Fathers, Mc Clintok Strongs, Kittles, Keil and Del etc. etc. anon and anon. I would be willing to sell these since I use the computer and online for all of this now. 

Oh by the way, the beauty of the Thommy story is, a few years later I get a call from my Mormon basher friend who we used to tease that he had his quiet time out of the book of mormon because he wasn't too sanctified, well he calls and thanks me for my Bible because he is now going to a Ref Presbyterian church and is a 5 point calvinist from my Thommy Bible color coding. 

Praise God how mysterious are his ways. 

Now what did I do with that beautiful Thommy??? Have to search for it. Maybe I gave it away too, the print font is small. 

Loved the chain ref when I was a novice student. But of course I would now probably prefer a Geneva or even RC Sproul Study were I to get one.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

A wonderful story, Don!

I have also color coded most of my bibles, including the three other translations of my Thompsons. I have the Sproul, Pratt, and ESV study bibles, too. I have found that over the years that the study notes finally started getting in my way, perhaps because I had many of their content already in my memory, so the Thompson seems a nice compromise from too much content in the body of the text and yet having some scripture-only cross references at the ready when needed.

I guess you are going through what I did many years ago, i.e., moving to electronic media. I still use WordSearch8 a lot and have dropped off using my Logos Scholar's library. But now I have now started moving back to paper in my old age, for I find the tactile feel of my books more enjoyable and nothing beats one's mind's ability to instantly visually integrate lots of my marked up texts on a printed page.


----------



## Rangerus

Just got my KJV full grain morocco leather Bible today. Best Bible I've ever owned. 

The instructions said to apply a good leather preservative (e.g. Neatsfoot oil) on the outside cover one a year to renew the natural oils in the leather and help prevent drying and cracking. 

Part of the story of the Thompson's Chain Reference Bible is during the summer vacation of his last year in Cotner College, Mr. B.B. Kirkbride signed up with the firm to sell the TCRB. He had no financial backing and had to depend on his own efforts to meet his expenses in school and while in the field selling the Bible. During that time the CRB was the poorest selling reference Bible on the market. Mr Kirkbride, however, committed the sales talk on the CRB to memory and learned from experience how to meet the problems of selling the Bible.

As a salesman and businessman, I find that very inspiring.


----------



## reformedminister

In my humble opinion, the Thompson Chain Reference Bible is one of the best Bibles ever printed. I have owned every version they have put out (I threw out my NIV!), but I can't get enough of my KJV genuine leather. The first one I bought was bonded leather, but the corners tore off within one year of intense study. If you study your Bible everyday, bonded leather won't hold up! It's got to be Genuine. A comparison could be made between solid wood and plywood, and ther is usually only about ten dollars differnce. It's worth it. Genuine leather can last a lifetime. It's not the pages that wear out but the leather and the binding. Thompson is made by Kirkbride, and it is a very well made Bible. It may not be an "Allen", but it is a fine Bible! Too Bad Allen doesn't print the Thompson Chain! There are a lot of study helps but not commentary on individual passages. It is just you and the Holy Spirit. That is what Commentaries are for anyway!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Received my KJV Centennial edition of the Thompson Chain Reference Bible as a gift from my son: genuine Moroccan leather version. Outstanding quality! I own many other versions of the Thompson, too. There is no comparison between the references given in the standard reference bible and the Thompson chain (i.e., over 4000 thought suggestions). In effect you have a Nave's Topical Bible (with every verse of the Bible indexed to topics) combined with a Bible in your hands when you have a Thompson Chain Reference (over 100,000 references) Bible. Nothing but Scripture interpreting Scripture.


----------



## Pergamum

matthew11v25 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine and used it much in the States.
> 
> However, here, with high humidity, those razor-thin pages just don't cut it and the dripping sweat almost ruins the pages when I use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what bible/edition do you use then? I have the same problem when I am in humid conditions...which is rarely
Click to expand...


Sorry I forget...it's packed in luggage right now as we are travelling. I use an ESV now with thicker pages.


----------



## caddy

Hippo said:


> I want a luxury manatee binding.



LOL !

supple, luxurious, MANATEE!


----------

